# My pups Ped



## chipmunk (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is 4th gen ped. I hope you can read it. I've been told that he's an Ambully and not an APBT as he is registered.










What line would he be considered? I have his 7th gen ped also, but obviously can't scan or take a pic of that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would say Razors edge and some thing else He's got a few RE dogs in there. And You are correct he is an American Bully. RE is an Ambully line. Hope that can help with what your looking for 
He is totally gorgeous by the way


----------



## chipmunk (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks!  I have been trying to find some info on his close ancestors but not coming up with much.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lisa from Performance kennels is really good at finding online peds I'm sure she will hop on soon and she can probly help you find some dogs in his ped.


----------



## chipmunk (Mar 31, 2010)

that would be great, thanks again!


----------

